# Brand new AMG A35 - 2 days old!



## Sad Nation (Jan 5, 2009)

Mercedes AMG A35 Premium Plus ¦ Metallic Iridium silver ¦ AMG Style Pack ¦ AMG Advanced navigation pack ¦ Advanced connectivity pack ¦ Adaptive Damping System ¦ Two tone leather - Titanium grey pearl/black ¦ 306 Bhp ¦ 0-60 in 4.7


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

awesome, i've only seen 2 of these 1 in a dealer and 1 on the road, both in yellow, love that colour.

my old girl has a GLA45 and its awesome, would like to have a go in one of these


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice cars, great interior and tech.

Needs some miles to loosen up, the one I was a passenger in had done 1200 and felt properly lethargic.

Enjoy!

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Love it - great car. Have fun


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks fantastic fella, I bet you are over the moon with. Should give Audi's S3 something to think about.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats,looks great I was just looking at one at dealers yesterday in yellow, it looked very well, and I loved the dash and new steering wheel, keep us updated with what you think of it’s performance and handling, Enjoy your new motor


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Looks like a ****pit inside. I bet it's nippy. Don't think I could live with that spoiler though. Lovely car and a great job.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

how many HP has it?
looks nice, gratz!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice motor, wheel and paint combo looks the nuts


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice indeed - enjoy your new motor :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I absolutely love the air vents. Theres something jet-fightery about them. 

Really lovely car - health to enjoy it!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

looks mega, thinking about one of these or an f type currently.
which silver is that?


----------



## Sad Nation (Jan 5, 2009)

greymda said:


> how many HP has it?
> looks nice, gratz!


Depending on which report you read either 302 or 306 bhp!


----------



## Sad Nation (Jan 5, 2009)

rds1985 said:


> looks mega, thinking about one of these or an f type currently.
> which silver is that?


That is Iridium Silver, it can look almost white in bright sunshine! Also contrasts really well with the black on the wheels, spoiler and windows.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Very nice! First one I’ve seen, enjoy!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Love that! Only seen yellow ones so far, Silver really suits it!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice looking car fella and first time I have seen one and like the look of it a lot


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

What a stunner, love that colour combo. Enjoy!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Sad Nation said:


> Depending on which report you read either 302 or 306 bhp!


that should provide quite a nice ride :car:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lovely looking motor!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Thought I'd overtaken you this evening on way home - passed another AJ19 reg but the last of the reg was different, looked very nice :thumb:


----------

